# Help Beer Tasting Software



## Bizier (14/7/13)

I am trying to keep a record of my beer tastings. I appeal to those with more technical know-how or experience than myself for assistance here.

I started a database on my PC using OO Base, and I realised that if I am taking a photo, it would likely come from my phone, so I may as well check google play for existing software. After paying for an app called Beer+, because it looked like it serviced my needs, I deemed it borderline unusable for someone wanting more than a rating out of 5 stars.

I was basically trying to use Mosher's beer tasting form using some BJCP based extra fields. At this point in time, I would like to say that I am as fluent in databases as I am in optical mechanics (not).

Does anyone know of decent software which I could track tasting logs, preferably with some cloud based functionality for mobile entry.

I understand it should be easy enough to do, I would just rather not re-invent the wheel.

Cheers

ED: I would like to add that I am not interested in sharing or publishing these tasting notes, it is purely for personal records.


----------

